# Stapelverarbeitung >> Bilder Aufsteigend Nummerieren



## kirchel (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Ist es Möglich mit Photoshop alle Bilder eines Ordners umzubenenen, aufsteigend nach zahlen?
Wichtig dabei ist das die reienfolge eingehalten bleibt.

Danke für die Hilfe


Ich benutze PS CS am PC


----------



## McAce (1. Juni 2005)

Ob´s nun in PS geht weiß ich nicht aber in WinXP geht das sehr einfach.
Du öffnest den Ordner in dem die Bilder sind marirst alle[strg+A] dann klickst du einmal
auf das oberste Bild dann F2 [umbennen] und gibst zum Beispiel
sowas ein.  

"NameDesBildes (1).Dateiendung" 

Es ist darauf zu achten das nach dem Namen des Bildes
eine Leerstelle kommt dann die runde Klammern mit der Zahl 1 in der Mitte jetzt nach dem
Return gedrückt wurde bennent WinXP alle makierten Bilder in mit fortlaufender Nummer
um.

Einfacher geht´s kaum noch.


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Juni 2005)

Dafür würde ich lieber ein Programm verwenden, das dafür geschrieben wurde.

Bulk Rename Utility
http://www.bulkrenameutility.co.uk/Main_Intro.php

Es ist sehr mächtig.
Und das beste: Es kostet nix


----------

